# wron dose of estofem



## MaryF (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
I feel so terrible,  I am on my second cycle of DE and I took the wrong dose of estofem,  I only realised it  the day of transfer.  I told the doctor and he said that it was good for implantation but not good for me as I may get clots. He told me to drink plenty of water.  I took 12mg of estofem instead of 6mg.  I am so mad at myself.  I can't stop worrying.  I am just wondering did anyone out there have success on this high dose.


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Mary
I had lining of 8.3 mm at last transfer and was told to up my estrofem from 6mg a day to 18mg ( 3 x 2 mg three times a day, swallow 2, 1 vaginally) so yes I have large doses. I had a bfp afew weeks ago, all gone a bit wrong at scan today but that's another story. So I wouldn't worry about accidentally upping your dose, I sure it hasn't done you any harm
Good luck
Mrs c xx


----------



## MaryF (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply Mrsctobe, you have no idea how good it is to hear your story.  I hope everything works out for you, I really do.  Thanks again


----------

